# Fishing babe contest. lets see some votes!



## SwineAssassiN (Jul 24, 2011)

Martine is a fish catching, duck shooting, deer gutting kind of girl. Hard to find em like this!

http://www.saltwatersportsman.com/fish-babes/photo-submission/january-2013/martine/137622?page=1


----------



## WilliamH (May 21, 2004)

??


----------



## saltwatersensations (Aug 30, 2004)

SwineAssassiN said:


> Martine is a fish catching, duck shooting, deer gutting kind of girl. Hard to find em like this!
> 
> http://www.saltwatersportsman.com/fish-babes/photo-submission/january-2013/martine/137622?page=1


We are going to need a few more pics... :tongue:


----------



## SwineAssassiN (Jul 24, 2011)

WilliamH said:


> ??


Ur good


----------



## TexasCub (Jun 11, 2011)

SwineAssassiN said:


> Martine is a fish catching, duck shooting, deer gutting kind of girl. Hard to find em like this!
> 
> http://www.saltwatersportsman.com/fish-babes/photo-submission/january-2013/martine/137622?page=1


Dear Lord!!!


----------



## Hotrod (Oct 11, 2006)

Dang, my wife is in it too! Mrs Hotrod holding a Snapper, in SALTwater Sportsman lol. Very nice pic by the way


----------



## the hook (Aug 8, 2011)

SwineAssassiN said:


> Martine is a fish catching, duck shooting, deer gutting kind of girl. Hard to find em like this!
> 
> http://www.saltwatersportsman.com/fish-babes/photo-submission/january-2013/martine/137622?page=1


Hate to tell you, but there are a lot of guys like that too...Difference with her is some other fine attributes...Great catch, more pics.....


----------



## Chase This! (Jul 20, 2007)

I've been voting for this one!!!


----------



## the hook (Aug 8, 2011)

How do you see who is leading??


----------



## Trouthappy (Jun 12, 2008)

Best picture I've ever seen in a jonboat...Here's one we took last summer, maybe I should enter this. Rise from the water, great snapper. I just read the SWS rules on the contest, they will own all rights to submitted photos in the future, for any projects, without further permission, notification or compensation. No thanks. They're gathering up free digital images for Bonnier's many magazines, they own about 40.


----------



## Chase This! (Jul 20, 2007)

Voted again. No clue what number I am. If this pic don't win, it's rigged.


----------



## prokat (Jul 17, 2010)

dang,just saw the fish.....


----------



## just plain bill (Jul 8, 2009)

hey, what kind of boat is that?


----------



## SwineAssassiN (Jul 24, 2011)

just plain bill said:


> hey, what kind of boat is that?


1448 lowe


----------



## Fordzilla06 (Oct 14, 2010)

It is for Salwater Sportsman Magazine. Kinda tough to vote for a chick holding a catfish right?


----------



## the hook (Aug 8, 2011)

Fordzilla06 said:


> It is for Salwater Sportsman Magazine. Kinda tough to vote for a chick holding a catfish right?


Technicality???? Who cares....This IS NOT about the fish..Matter of fact, if I wasn't told, I would not have known there was a fish in the picture...If it really matters, just think that the water will eventually hit the Gulf..:cheers:

Now, how can I see the vote count??


----------



## Chase This! (Jul 20, 2007)

Fordzilla06 said:


> It is for Salwater Sportsman Magazine. Kinda tough to vote for a chick holding a catfish right?


No. Not hard to vote for that chick at all!!!

Vote sent.


----------



## poco jim (Jun 28, 2010)

95


----------



## DSL_PWR (Jul 22, 2009)

voted


----------



## charlie23 (Jan 11, 2005)

SwineAssassiN said:


> Martine is a fish catching, duck shooting, deer gutting kind of girl. Hard to find em like this!
> 
> http://www.saltwatersportsman.com/fish-babes/photo-submission/january-2013/martine/137622?page=1


she's your sis?


----------



## the hook (Aug 8, 2011)

Can"t see a vote count?? Gotta get this fixed??


----------



## Chase This! (Jul 20, 2007)

She is running away with it guys. Keep 'em coming.


----------



## DSL_PWR (Jul 22, 2009)

voted


----------



## WilliamH (May 21, 2004)

Is that a gafftop catfish?


----------



## Trouthappy (Jun 12, 2008)

Are those puppies for real?


----------



## broadonrod (Feb 26, 2010)

SwineAssassiN said:


> Martine is a fish catching, duck shooting, deer gutting kind of girl. Hard to find em like this!
> 
> http://www.saltwatersportsman.com/fish-babes/photo-submission/january-2013/martine/137622?page=1


 Just hit it again ! Capt. Ahab


----------



## bastropdriller2 (Apr 28, 2009)

I'm in love with the girl in the jonboat. She has my vote


----------



## AirbornXpress (Sep 27, 2006)

*369*

WOW


----------



## Chase This! (Jul 20, 2007)

164!


----------



## Law Dog (Jul 27, 2010)

Voted!


----------



## poco jim (Jun 28, 2010)

169


----------



## fishingcacher (Mar 29, 2008)

194


----------



## poco jim (Jun 28, 2010)

197


----------



## Chasin Tail (Aug 14, 2010)

Are those PFDs Coast Guard approved?


----------



## the hook (Aug 8, 2011)

How many votes for this chick? Still can't see..........:brew2:


----------



## sotexhookset (Jun 4, 2011)

Blue cat or not. Saltwater or whatever. I don't give a **** if she was holding a bullfrog she just gigged, she has my vote. :biggrin:


----------



## Chase This! (Jul 20, 2007)

sotexhookset said:


> blue cat or not. Saltwater or whatever. I don't give a **** if she was holding a bullfrog she just gigged, she has my vote. :biggrin:


lol

207


----------



## fishingcacher (Mar 29, 2008)

the hook said:


> How many votes for this chick? Still can't see..........:brew2:


If you use the Firefox browser you can see the votes on page 2.


----------



## rrichar1 (May 18, 2005)

217.

We need more details about this goddess please...

For those of you who can't see the totals it's because you don't have Java loaded and/or enabled. It's a Java application. You can download Java here:

http://java.com/en/download/windows_xpi.jsp?locale=en


----------



## poco jim (Jun 28, 2010)

240


----------



## AirbornXpress (Sep 27, 2006)

*249 boom*

:wink::dance::biggrin:


----------

